# Recurring Vaginal infection & marital status



## safenest (May 14, 2012)

okay this may sound gross - but i have had recurring vaginal infection since december 2011 and it just hasnt gone. 
i am visiting a new doc tomm and i am really confused if i can disclose whether im unmarried - as i had sex and it is officially 'illegal' in this part of the world. 
What should i do? the doctor is indian. i dont want to get arrested and deported! HELP!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Prize for the most honest post of the year.

Cant see the dr raising the issue, unless your actually having sex in his waiting room how does he now you didnt do the deed outside the UAE, say, back in India for example?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm glad I skipped breakfast.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Laowei said:


> Prize for the most honest post of the year.
> 
> Cant see the dr raising the issue, unless your actually having sex in his waiting room how does he now you didnt do the deed outside the UAE, say, back in India for example?


If someone is vindictive, how it happened or when it happened wont matter. 

What will matter is he will put himself on a hypocritical pedestal and say "he/she did ABC, which is against the law, i dont care about anything else"

However most doctors are not like that.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> If someone is vindictive, how it happened or when it happened wont matter.
> 
> What will matter is he will put himself on a hypocritical pedestal and say "he/she did ABC, which is against the law, i dont care about anything else"
> 
> However most doctors are not like that.


Sorry, but think you being a bit OTT here. Let me get this straight you saying that every single woman who is not a virgin and goes for a gynaecological examination should be afraid it case a 'vindictive' Dr rats on her? Would of thought any Dr that did that would soon find them selves patientless.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I'm glad I skipped breakfast.


Yoghurt by any chance?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

safenest said:


> okay this may sound gross - but i have had recurring vaginal infection since december 2011 and it just hasnt gone.
> i am visiting a new doc tomm and i am really confused if i can disclose whether im unmarried - as i had sex and it is officially 'illegal' in this part of the world.
> What should i do? the doctor is indian. i dont want to get arrested and deported! HELP!


A lot of unmarried people in Dubai have sex. Unless you are pregnant and unmarried, a doctor will not report you for having sex out of wedlock.

What you do need to worry about though is this:
1. Have you been having unprotected sex with multiple partners because you could've spread the infection? So it's probably a good idea to give them a call and let them know so they do not in turn spread it further.
2. Have you continued to have sex in spite of this infection, even if it's with the same person? If yes, maybe you should stop for a little while till you don't have the infection anymore.

Are you sure it's a vaginal infection and not just a UTI?

Good luck!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Laowei said:


> Sorry, but think you being a bit OTT here. Let me get this straight you saying that every single woman who is not a virgin and goes for a gynaecological examination should be afraid it case a 'vindictive' Dr rats on her? Would of thought any Dr that did that would soon find them selves patientless.


I am not being OTT; and I did say most doctors are not like that. 

Howevr, if a mother, and new born baby in its most vulnerable state, can be sent to prison after being reported by a "doctor" for not having a piece of paper, then it pays to be cautious,...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> I am not being OTT; and I did say most doctors are not like that.
> 
> Howevr, if a mother, and new born baby in its most vulnerable state, can be sent to prison after being reported by a "doctor" for not having a piece of paper, then it pays to be cautious,...


I believe doctors are required to report any cases of unmarried pregnancies in the country as it is against the law. I don't think they are allowed to even deliver the baby or they might lose their licence (not sure about this though).

They however do not need to question if a patient is married or not when that patient comes in with a vaginal infection or any other kind of infection.


----------



## safenest (May 14, 2012)

excellent thanks. 
i guess il just be honest with the doctor  and hope her not to be too judgementel 
i dont know wth i have got - its annoying and gross and doesnt go away inspite of all the meds i tried, and if i get into details, ppl reading this will skip their lunch and dinner!


----------



## safenest (May 14, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> A lot of unmarried people in Dubai have sex. Unless you are pregnant and unmarried, a doctor will not report you for having sex out of wedlock.
> 
> What you do need to worry about though is this:
> 1. Have you been having unprotected sex with multiple partners because you could've spread the infection? So it's probably a good idea to give them a call and let them know so they do not in turn spread it further.
> ...


pamela thanks - luckily i havent done both 1 and 2


----------

